# its coming along...



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

got a new rear bumper, it was cracked when i bought it.
got a 200sx front bumper
getting se-l sideskirts, hopefully soon.
got por 15 to fix the rust - havent put it on yet.
made a home depot $2 grille.
removed badging.
fiberglassed key hole on trunk, key didnt work in it.
bought an oem spoiler on ebay. 99 cents  
ovened apart clear corners and painted the housing black.
hopefully getting crystal clears with black housing soon.

hopefully ill have my car all primered before winter, so im not stuck driving a multi-colored car.



















after winters over it will be painted, and ill hopefully have rota slipstreams, and some lowering springs and shocks sitting in my garage waiting to be put on.

and an exhaust (only becuase mine has a hole), otherwise i would be putting that money towards an sr20de. and my muffler isnt going to be a fart can.

then im going to be a ricer for a while while i try to get money for an sr20de and manual transmission 

should i paint it cobalt blue, or flat black?

and if i find a bad condition B13, can i put the engine and transmission from that in my 96?
would i be able to just bolt it on?
and i need a nissan emblem somewhere, not sure where to put it though.

no flaming, only suggestions please.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice, awesome. Once you get it painted id be rockin. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool...the only thing ricer about it is that it only has one seat


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cool...the only thing ricer about it is that it only has one seat



the other seat is just leaning all the way back so you cant see it.

i dont have back seats though.
when i bought the car they were covered in cigarette burns and there was mold underneath them, so i just took them out and covered it with that carpet you can buy at walmart for $10.
and i covered the hole to the trunk with plywood and covered that with the carpet.
ill get a back seat eventually, when i have the money for it, but it looks fine how it is so im not worried about it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

its a 2 door correct?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Save for a Gti-R motor n do the top to front-mount intercooler conversion. Much better seup, and not as many differences in electronic equipment.

Nice project so far, keep it going!


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

Dustin said:


> its a 2 door correct?


no its a 4 door.
its a sentra gxe.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Save for a Gti-R motor n do the top to front-mount intercooler conversion. Much better seup, and not as many differences in electronic equipment.
> 
> Nice project so far, keep it going!


so would i just need to find an old pulsar to take the engine out of?
is it an easier swap?
would it cost more?
im researching it but cant find that much information on it.

edit:
ive been reading around on the forum about swapping for an SR20 and i think i might just save to get my engine rebuilt and turbo it instead.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

How many miles on your GA16?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

dundee said:


> How many miles on your GA16?


about 164,000. i did the gauge cluster swap for one with a tach so i dont know exactly.
i want to either get it rebuilt or buy a new engine, not sure what engine i should put in though. or if i should just buy another ga16de.
im definately swapping the tranny for a manual though.


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like you got big plans for this car and you have been planning for awhile. Definitely save for the GT-ir motor. It is worth it in the long run. One of my friends did this swap and he loved it. Just do a lot of research.
Good luck with the car. Its lookin good


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

gtir motor is a great motor. no arguing that. its a more complicated swap than a bluebird DET. And this is not an se-r so a lot more sr20 accessory and misc parts will be required to swap in a gtir motor. On top of that it's a auto. so in my opinion the first thing you have to decide is how much power you need. Do you need more than 250whp? There are three proven GA16DET setups making between 200 - 250 wheel horsepower right now. I'm sure it wont be long until someone is pushing 300whp reliably. if you want to go the GA16DET route I'd say yack the engine and tranny. Throw in a low mileage ga16 & 5-speed. The manual swap is not a walk in the park. There are a few write ups around here. I'd say forget the rebuilt engine right now just replace the front and rear main seals on the fresh ga16 when you install it. Just get that setup running. Install the JWT turbo clutch when you do the swap. Then upgrade those 9" front brakes with some NX2000 brakes or a fastbrakes kit. Get your suspension setup. Then install the turbo kit. Besides the manual swap this is how I'm doing it. Plus this way you have a extra ga16 to rebuild when you want to make more power... 

If you really want to got SR20. My advice would be to swap in a SR20DE & tranny first then turbo that. It's a much easier route that trying to go straight to the DET. Do things in stages, makes things easier. 

Lastly, if you going to do any of the above, you have to be comfortable with the idea that the amount of money you will be investing will be greater than the value of your car. I made that decision standing in an infiniti dealership ready to buy a 2000 G20 cash. I was about to buy it, then I looked over at my old 200sx. Well guess what I have spent all of that cash on my 200sx. And I'm glad I did. I just to get few more parts and install my GT28RS!!! anyday now! 

Anyway I wish you luck bro!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, either if you are going to attempt the work yourself, or have someone else do it, you will be without a car for at least 4-8 days. Unless you find someone that works like banchee.


----------

